# Photo of new GB Pool construction and beach restoration at RM



## Pizza67 (Jul 14, 2014)

Saw this photo of the construction of the Grand Bliss pool and beach restoration going on at the Riviera Maya propertey.  They posted it on their Facebook page.  

It seems to be moving at a nice pace.  Looking very nice, cannot wait to get back down there.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Tropical lady (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for the pic!  It is good to know that there is now more development, especially with the new theater across the way.
It has been several years since we were in RM as we have been going to NV.  Where are the GB units located?  I think earlier threads mentioned they were along the GM out in the jungle?


----------



## Pizza67 (Jul 14, 2014)

Yes, the GB units run parallel to the GM Jungle units.  Haven't stayed there yet, but everything I've read says that there hasn't been any problems with the trams constantly running.  Though, whose to say how it will be once all of the units have been built....

Here's a property map from about a year ago showing some of the planned development.  If you use Google Earth, you can see pictures of the property from last year.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 14, 2014)

Pizza67 said:


> Yes, the GB units run parallel to the GM Jungle units.  Haven't stayed there yet, but everything I've read says that there hasn't been any problems with the trams constantly running.  Though, whose to say how it will be once all of the units have been built....
> 
> Here's a property map from about a year ago showing some of the planned development.  If you use Google Earth, you can see pictures of the property from last year.



Thanks for sharing the whole resort picture.


----------



## huenix (Jul 14, 2014)

Pizza67 said:


> Saw this photo of the construction of the Grand Bliss pool and beach restoration going on at the Riviera Maya propertey.  They posted it on their Facebook page.
> 
> It seems to be moving at a nice pace.  Looking very nice, cannot wait to get back down there.
> 
> Enjoy!!



Under the category of "Things I should have gotten in writing..." I was told that pool was accessible by GM. I am sincerely hoping I was not mislead. I have a half dozen pics of it from last week but I cant find them. It looks amazing. I heard sports bar, another bar, a restaurant... We also drove around the CdS site and talked to some guys over there who were doing base layer for the train.


----------



## Tropical lady (Jul 14, 2014)

For all things, including set areas on the beach, GM can use GM and MP areas.  GB can use GM and MP, but not Luxxe areas.  So I do not think GM uses GB pool area.  Depending upon the restaurant location, that should be accessible to all.
I would check the info you were given


----------



## pittle (Jul 14, 2014)

Tropical lady said:


> For all things, including set areas on the beach, GM can use GM and MP areas.  GB can use GM and MP, but not Luxxe areas.  So I do not think GM uses GB pool area.  Depending upon the restaurant location, that should be accessible to all.
> I would check the info you were given



But, GL folks can use them all!   It is nice to have a pool right on the beach.


----------



## musictom (Jul 14, 2014)

Regarding the beach restoration, or whatever you'd like to call it: we were there several weeks ago, and they were constantly pumping sand up to the shore area. I would say already the beach is MUCH more usable! Several times we waded right out, with only an occasional rock or piece of coral to work around. 

Since I am a lonely MP member, the new pool doesn't interest me at all, haha! However, I am glad to see them working to finally get their beach usable.


----------



## huenix (Jul 14, 2014)

pittle said:


> But, GL folks can use them all!   It is nice to have a pool right on the beach.



Want some margarita salt to rub into the wound? 

I have five years of one week GL upgrade certificates, so I guess if its worth it, I can go from GM to GL in 2020. But in all honesty, we spent the last week laying out by the regular pool. I think the only time I was in the GM pool was one day when my youngest and I went there to sit at the swings at the bar for happy hour drinks, then some lagoon staring.


----------



## huenix (Jul 14, 2014)

musictom said:


> Regarding the beach restoration, or whatever you'd like to call it: we were there several weeks ago, and they were constantly pumping sand up to the shore area. I would say already the beach is MUCH more usable! Several times we waded right out, with only an occasional rock or piece of coral to work around.
> 
> Since I am a lonely MP member, the new pool doesn't interest me at all, haha! However, I am glad to see them working to finally get their beach usable.



I had a talk with one of the aquatics engineering people about that. That sand project is supposedly ecologically sustainable, even if its slow. It would be such a shame to ever do damage to what is probably one of the top ten reefs in the world.


----------



## pittle (Jul 14, 2014)

The main MP pool at Riviera Maya is still probably the best pool of all the Mayan World resorts.  The GM pool is too far from the beach.  I like to see the ocean when I am at the pool.  If I just want to hang out at a pool between a bunch of buildings, I can go to any hotel in the USA.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 15, 2014)

Pizza67 said:


> Yes, the GB units run parallel to the GM Jungle units.  Haven't stayed there yet, but everything I've read says that there hasn't been any problems with the trams constantly running.  Though, whose to say how it will be once all of the units have been built....
> 
> Here's a property map from about a year ago showing some of the planned development.  If you use Google Earth, you can see pictures of the property from last year.



Can you tell me where the Cirque Du Soleil will be situated on that map you posted?  Thanks.


----------



## huenix (Jul 15, 2014)

muranojo said:


> Can you tell me where the Cirque Du Soleil will be situated on that map you posted?  Thanks.



Its across the road. See where the services building is? Its over on that side.  There will be a train that goes under the highway to get there.


----------



## Pizza67 (Jul 15, 2014)

huenix said:


> Its across the road. See where the services building is? Its over on that side.  There will be a train that goes under the highway to get there.



Yep, if you pull up Google Earth and view across the road, it shows where they are building it (photo is actually 2 yrs old).  At least, I'm assuming that this is it.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks.  I was able to see #35 across the road, guess that's it.   I'm looking forward to seeing the show one of these days.


----------



## pittle (Jul 16, 2014)

*This is not RM Construction Info, but Acapulco MP Info*

Got an email yesterday with pictures of the new MP pool in Acapulco and a statement that the new tower with MP units is opening in the fall!  Great news for the MP folks.  This is a huge tower where the two older 2-bedroom buildings were and the pool is between the tower & the beach. The new tower is the one on the left.  Both have been under construction for years!  

So, there is a NEW MP beachfront in Acapulco!!!    :whoopie:

[url=http://pittle.smugmug.com/Acapulco-January/i-DRdqWWs/A]
	
[/URL]


----------



## rpennisi (Jul 16, 2014)

pittle said:


> Got an email yesterday with pictures of the new MP pool in Acapulco and a statement that the new tower with MP units is opening in the fall!  Great news for the MP folks.  This is a huge tower where the two older 2-bedroom buildings were and the pool is between the tower & the beach. The new tower is the one on the left.  Both have been under construction for years!
> 
> So, there is a NEW MP beachfront in Acapulco!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## pittle (Jul 16, 2014)

rpennisi said:


> As always Phyllis, great reporting!  Thank you.  So now, Acapulco has the relatively new MP complex across the highway (traditional buildings), and this new high rise.



Thanks!  

Acapulco was the premiere resort before they started working on Nuevo and then Riviera Maya Mayan Palaces.  It looks like it will be the premiere Mayan Palace location again with two really nice properties there.  The one along the golf course has a wonderful kids pool area and a really nice lazy river.  Now the tower is close to the ocean again and much taller than the 5 story building that was there before.  A great pool is in front of the new tower with the beach just beyond.

Acapulco had an awesome Mayan Palace when we first bought there with a gigantic pool. Then they built Grand Mayan and started tearing down the original MP buildings in 2007 or 2008.  The last of the 1-bedroom buildings came down when I was there in January 2011  and they had started rebuilding the pool and have been working of & on building the tower for years.  It looked almost ready in 2011, but they re-focused on Grand Luxxe in NV & RM.  It looks great.  There was a mention of a renovated GM pool there, but I could not tell where it was.  At this resort, everyone used the same pool before they started rebuilding it - the biggest part was on the MP side - so the part on the south end may have been spiffed up a bit and called the GM pool area.

We always have loved this pool as it is almost on the beach - you walk down steps very close by to the sand and huge Palapas.

I would stay in the MP tower in a heartbeat!


----------



## BC Bum (Jul 16, 2014)

As far as the beach restoration, I believe its impossible. They can't move solid rock. However they have built a pier, (a little smaller than the one the have the Cena Romantica on) and you will be able to access the water from that pier. The stairway entrance to the water will be beyond the rocks on the beach.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 17, 2014)

pittle said:


> Got an email yesterday with pictures of the new MP pool in Acapulco and a statement that the new tower with MP units is opening in the fall!  Great news for the MP folks.  This is a huge tower where the two older 2-bedroom buildings were and the pool is between the tower & the beach. The new tower is the one on the left.  Both have been under construction for years!
> 
> So, there is a NEW MP beachfront in Acapulco!!!    :whoopie:



Thanks for the photo and update.
If I'm looking at that photo correctly, it looks like those are larger balconies.
Never been to the Aca site, may have to do that before too long.


----------



## rpennisi (Jul 17, 2014)

muranojo said:


> Thanks for the photo and update.
> If I'm looking at that photo correctly, it looks like those are larger balconies.
> Never been to the Aca site, may have to do that before too long.



I think that building has mixed levels...MP and GM.
I remember when the ACA site had the long narrow pool that Phyllis mentioned...a kilometer long!  Lots of seating around that pool.


----------



## pittle (Jul 17, 2014)

Yes - I took pictures of the tower in 2011 and am pretty sure that all the end units are Grand Mayan units. At least that was my take looking up from the entry driveway.  You can see that the balconies on the end are larger.

[url=http://pittle.smugmug.com/Acapulco-January/i-T3nP7Lz/A]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 18, 2014)

Thx, rpennsi and Phyllis.  Now as I look closely, I can see the end units are what I saw in that photo.  Oh well.  Still good to see there are new MP units going up.  Haven't seen her here for awhile, but Tugger Monica used to love the Aca location.


----------



## pittle (Jul 18, 2014)

muranojo said:


> Thx, rpennsi and Phyllis.  Now as I look closely, I can see the end units are what I saw in that photo.  Oh well.  Still good to see there are new MP units going up.  Haven't seen her here for awhile, but Tugger Monica used to love the Aca location.



Monica usually goes to Acapulco in December.


----------



## Monica (Jul 20, 2014)

pittle said:


> Got an email yesterday with pictures of the new MP pool in Acapulco and a statement that the new tower with MP units is opening in the fall!  Great news for the MP folks.  This is a huge tower where the two older 2-bedroom buildings were and the pool is between the tower & the beach. The new tower is the one on the left.  Both have been under construction for years!
> 
> So, there is a NEW MP beachfront in Acapulco!!!    :whoopie:
> 
> ...



There is only 1 new tower.  I don't know what the tower on the right is other than something photoshopped!  They just started the pool in February.  I can't wait to go back!


----------



## pittle (Jul 20, 2014)

Monica said:


> There is only 1 new tower.  I don't know what the tower on the right is other than something photoshopped!  They just started the pool in February.  I can't wait to go back!



Now that you mention it, I think the one on the left is the photoshopped one where the two 1-bedroom buildings used to be and the new tower is the one on the right. I was told in 2011 that they were going to build a Grand Bliss in the space where the one bedroom units were.  You can see the GM ends clearly like in my construction picture in the picture on the right.    This picture could have been taken near the steps from Bakal overlooking the pool.  The pools used to be wider closer to the sea wall and probably still is.

Gosh, they tore the pool out in 2010 so it took them a long time to get around to re-building it.  I sure missed it in 2011 - along with all the Palapas that were blocked off because of the construction.  I am glad it is finally done!

Monica - when you go in December, we will need a report!


----------



## Pizza67 (Jul 21, 2014)

*Concept pic of what the finished product will look like*

Saw this posted online.  Looks like it will be a nice little destination all unto itself.  Me likey!


----------



## rpennisi (Jul 21, 2014)

What happened to all those houses south of the last Grand Mayan building/new GB beach?  I know it's a concept photo, but there is no forest of trees beyond the property.


----------



## pittle (Jul 21, 2014)

Ron - I think the pool is in the space before you get to the houses - between GM Building 7 and the ocean towards the huge MP pool.  They used to have that marked for the Beach Club for full ownership condos that were to be built across the highway.  Now the Cirque du Soleil is going across the highway.

[url=http://pittle.smugmug.com/Sample-Gallery/i-tVSRZ39/A]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Monica (Jul 21, 2014)

*Nope, I have it right.*



pittle said:


> Now that you mention it, I think the one on the left is the photoshopped one where the two 1-bedroom buildings used to be and the new tower is the one on the right. I was told in 2011 that they were going to build a Grand Bliss in the space where the one bedroom units were.  You can see the GM ends clearly like in my construction picture in the picture on the right.    Gosh, they tore the pool out in 2010 so it took them a long time to get around to re-building it.  I sure missed it in 2011 - along with all the Palapas that were blocked off because of the construction.  I am glad it is finally done!
> 
> Monica - when you go in December, we will need a report!



Nope, the one on the left is the new building.  The one on the right doesn't exist.  The new pool is so huge!  It is even goes over to where the 1-bedroom units used to be.  It is gigantic!  This picture doesn't show the true width of the pool, to over where the old building used to be.


----------



## Monica (Jul 21, 2014)

*Still do love it!*



muranojo said:


> Thx, rpennsi and Phyllis.  Now as I look closely, I can see the end units are what I saw in that photo.  Oh well.  Still good to see there are new MP units going up.  Haven't seen her here for awhile, but Tugger Monica used to love the Aca location.



I still love it!!


----------



## rpennisi (Jul 22, 2014)

pittle said:


> Ron - I think the pool is in the space before you get to the houses - between GM Building 7 and the ocean towards the huge MP pool.  They used to have that marked for the Beach Club for full ownership condos that were to be built across the highway.  Now the Cirque du Soleil is going across the highway.
> 
> [url=http://pittle.smugmug.com/Sample-Gallery/i-tVSRZ39/A]
> 
> [/URL]



I agree with the location.  It's the forest beyond the GM 7 building that doesn't exist.  Every time I go to the RM location, I walk across that now developing beach and take a stroll through that housing community.  I am always shocked at the closeness and imposing GM buildings just beyond those folks' backyards.  Can only imagine what they felt when the GM was built.

When we stayed one year in GM 7, I was so glad that we got the side facing inward and not the side facing south over that community.

Next month we are going to the RM GL, and I will take my usual walk and report back here.
Ron


----------



## Asl18940 (Jul 25, 2014)

Could someone just provide a little more background on the beach rehab.  We were disappointed in not be able to swim in the water.  Some folks went down beach a little bit, but that was a surprisingly dangerous little trip.  I read they are building a pier or ramp that goes beyond the coral.  Is that accurate?


----------



## topdog (Aug 4, 2014)

*Thanks Pizza67, for posting the map*

Do you think it will all be ready by next April?  How far is the walk to the beach and the new pool from the Grand Bliss units?  Its hard to guess from the map and I need to estimate my siesta time.


----------



## Pizza67 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey topdog.  I would guesstimate a 10-15 min walk depending how fast you walk and how much gear you're lugging, probably be easier to take the shuttle.  Everything I've read states they're looking to open this fall.... Some posters commented that they will be down there this month and will report back!  Looking forward to an actual eyes on update.


----------



## topdog (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks Pizza,

Also, do you folks have any experience with ocean side vs. mountain side units at Grand Bliss Riviera Maya?  The TUG reviews, even as recent as this April,  suggest that mountain side units are very noisy.  

We have an SFX exchange for next April, and don't know which unit we will have.  If we don't like the unit maybe they will switch us to Mayan Palace?

As you say an update from the folks going down there might also be helpful.


----------



## Pizza67 (Aug 5, 2014)

No ocean views (or mountains) in RM.  The building codes changed down there (long after the Cancun high rises), they weren't allowed to build on the beach or above three stories.  

The reviews were probably for NV, there and RM are the only two properties with a Grand Bliss.


----------

